# Nissan to Evenrude Prop Compatability



## jamarcusray (Nov 20, 2014)

As someone who knows nothing about props, I had a question regarding prop compatibility between models. Generally speaking, would an aluminum prop from a Nissan 30 2 stroke fit and work on an Evenrude e-tec 30? I don't know a ton about the prop. It was on the bum motor I got with my boat.

If some wise microskiffer could grant me some knowledge I would be eternally grateful!


----------

